# What would you do here?



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Last summer when I put in my pond, I got to much rock and put it around the edge for filler. Now I want to lay track around this corner. What should I do? Take out the rock? Lay sand or dirt over it?
Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sight unseen... Merlin sez; Move the rocks over there and make a canyon and run your train thru Rock Canyon. 
See? 

I know this group, got a pic? 

John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

This wasn't the picture I wanted to post, but uploading was taking way to long. In this picture, its the rock on the right edge of the layout. The rock is mostly 2-4 inch with smaller pebble size on the top. 
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

For uploading your image files and such, you might try using the MLS FTP interface instead of the HTML Rich-text editor's Insert Image or Image Gallery interface.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you drive ladder supports thru the rock? 
If so why not build a ladder at ground level. Use a cloth barrier between the rocks and new ballast to preserve the ballast. 

I was kidding above. 

There are free photo editors that can reduce the bytes to quicken d/ls 

viks fan football is coming.... 

John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't understand, File size is 159K, 600x450. I'm trying photo bucket now, but that is taking long as well. By ladder, do you mean like a boardwalk kind of structure? Wooden frame for the track to sit on. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, you are a first class member. Use your space here on MLS to store your pictures. It is easy to put them in and then it is easy to place them in a post. Chuck.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What do you call that structure your other track is on? Do that at ground level. That should work. John


----------

